# Mool Mantar - The Blueprint Of Sikhi Marg



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 30, 2007)

<> siq nwmu krqw purKu inrBau inrvYru Akwl mUriq AjUnI sYBM gur pRswid ] (1-1, mÚ 1)
 
*Mool Mantar - The Blueprint of Sikhi Marg by Tejwant Singh
* 
Before we indulge into the message of Mool Mantar, lets transport ourselves back with the help of time machine of Sikh history and try to visualize the religious events occurring at that time.

In 1469, When Guru Nanak came into this world, the world was a very chaotic place. Roman Catholic church was being challenged by one of its followers Martin Luther (1483 - 1546), who was a Christian theologian and Augustinian monk whose teachings inspired the Protestant Reformation and deeply influenced the doctrines of Protestant and other Christian traditions. Luther declared his intolerance for the Roman Church’s corruption on Halloween in 1517, by nailing his 95 Theses of Contention to the WittenbergChurch door.

http://www.greatsite.com/timeline-english-bible-history/martin-luther.htmlMartin.


Galileo (1564-1642) was born in Pisa, Italy on February 15, 1564. His discoveries proved the Copernican system which states that the earth and other planets revolve around the sun. Prior to the Copernican system, it was held that the universe was geocentric, meaning the sun revolved around the earth. Because of his discovery, which contradicted with the doctrines of the Catholic Church. The Catholic Church till 1992 always asserted that the Earth is the center of the Universe-Subjective Truth. Galileo was condemned to indefinite imprisonment, and, after some negotiation, was confined to his villa until his death in 1642. 
Life of Galileo
The Galileo Project.

At the time of Guru Nanak, Mughals were the rulers. Their kingdom spread from Turkey to India. The dynasty was founded by a Chagatai Turkic prince named Babur (reigned 1526–30), who was descended from the Turkic conqueror Timur (Tamerlane) on his father's side and from Chagatai, second son of the Mongol ruler Genghis Khan, on his mother's side. Ousted from his ancestral domain in Central Asia, Babur turned to India to satisfy his appetite for conquest. He massacred thousands of Hindus, raped young women, forcefully converted millions to Islam ( As recently as last year Fox news journalists, Steve Santani and Olaf , who were abducted by the Muslim radicals, were also forcefully converted into Islam- more the things change , more they remain the same).

People were being killed because of their belief systems whose ‘Subjective Truth’ did not match the Islamic (one of the 3 Semitic religions Judaism and Christianity are other 2) ‘Truth’- dogma.

Sikhi is the only religion amongst the five major ones that is not personality based but idea based. Islam (Mohammed), Christianity (Jesus), Judaism (Messiah in coming) and Hinduism (Ram Chander ji, Krishan ji and many other deities), all had their respective embodiments personified as Gods or Goddesses proclaiming a direct link to the Almighty. If Sikhi were to be one more religion based on personalities, then Guru Granth Sahib would only have the writings by the ten Gurus rather than six Gurus and thirty-one Saints from other religions like Hinduism and Islam. Our Gurus would be worshipping each other, rather than Ek Ong Kaar. If Sikhi were based on personalities, then Harmandir Sahib - the most sacred shrine of Sikhi - would not have four doors to invite all mankind, nor would a Muslim have laid the Harmandir Sahib's foundation stone. If it were based on personalities, we would not have the Sangat and Pangat concept of breaking bread with everyone and anyone from any hue, creed or faith in the way of Guru ka Langar.

If Guru Nanak had tried to create one more personality based religion and in which if he had declared that God told him, his was the only way to reach God- Heaven-, then he would surely have been murdered for creating a competition in an already crowded market of dogmas. Guru Nanak felt that what the world needed at that time was a pragmatic approach to life which transmitted compassion and empathy rather than judgment and punishment where all are equal and children of ONE SOURCE, irrespective of their belief systems.

In order for it to happen, the world required an extreme makeover, metamorphosis in its thought process- from a caterpillar to a butterfly-, a novel way to look at the world through the pragmatic kaleidoscope.

*<> siq nwmu krqw purKu inrBau inrvYru Akwl mUriq AjUnI sYBM gur pRswid ] (1-1, mÚ 1)
* 
Wow!! What beautiful words that changed the face of mankind! Now lets try to decipher the value and the importance of these words – The Blueprint of Sikhi.

Ik Ong Kaar.

ONE SOURCE of ALL. ( God is a deity personified in all 5 major religions except in Sikhi).

Sat Naam (Transliteration-Truth is its name).

All religions flaunted their respective ‘Subjective Truths’ claiming them to be ‘Absolutes’ irrespective of their contradictory outcomes. For example, Christianity says, if one doesn’t believe in Jesus as his/her God/savior then, the person will end up in Hell and it calls these people Nonbelievers. In Islam, Allah is the only God/savior and only known to Mohammed and if people don’t adhere to that then they are Kafirs and should be killed.( Our Sikh history is filled with examples of the sacrifices starting from our 5th Guru, Guru Arjan Dev).

Satnaam- One Source-, which is not a deity, but ‘Objective Reality’, which Guru Sahib expanded, in the first pauri of Japji.

Kartapurkh. (Transliteration-Creative Being Personified). 

We all know that personality based religions required a personified deity and at the time when Guru Nanak penned the Mool Mantar all citizens believed in God in person. Here we can see the open-mindedness of Guru Nanak. He spoke the language of the people, but in the following words he shows the followers of the personified deities what traits Kartapurkh possesses.

Nirbhau, Nirvair:- (Transliteration- no fear, no hatred, no rancor against none- the true lover.)

All the above-mentioned religions except Sikhi are based on Hell and Heaven- ‘Subjective Truth’ sold as ‘Absolute Truth’. Hell and Heaven show that Kartapurkh is angry, vengeful and a punisher. All religions based on Hell and Heaven are fear based and use carrot and stick approach.

Nirbhau, Nirvair- Here Guru Nanak is saying that Kartapurkh- The Creative being personified- is fearless and hates no one. This shows a couple of things. Fear based religions teach that one should be fearful of God. Fear of going to Hell. Guru ji Shows here that how can one be fearful of a lover? In other words, Fear is darkness; Love is light. Fear breeds repression and submission; Love breeds freedom. Fear makes us cringe; Love makes us open our arms. Fear breeds rebellion; Love creates harmony. Fear is shackles; Love is 5K's.


As our 10th Guru said, ‘Jin prem keeyoh, ti hee prabh payeio’. 

The message: There is no Hell nor Heaven.

Guru Ji is telling the people of the time that the deity they believe in as an angry, hateful and vengeful that would send them to Hell according to thier books, is rather all loving Creative Energy. 

Akaalmurat((Transliteration- timeless image). Here Guru Sahib is showing what the believers call Kartapurkh –Creative being personified-, is actually timeless image, hence formless. 

What kind of timeless image?

Ajuni, Saibangh:- ( Transliteration-Never incarnated, Self existent):- This is how Guru ji defines IK ONG KAAR. Formless, Genderless CREATIVE ENERGY based on SatNaam, ‘Objective Reality’.

Gurparsad.:- (Transliteration –By Guru’s grace). We need a Guru, a teacher, a guide that can lead us. Lead us where? 

To,

*Jap*

_aad sach jugaad sach.
hai bhee sach naanak hosee bhee sach. ||1|| 
_ 
The first Pauri of Japji says it all. It shows us that Truth is absolute but there is No absolute Truth because Truth is still unfolding itself in the nature where Planets, Stars, Galaxies, Milkyways are being formed and some are sucked by the black hole. All this is due to THE CREATIVE ENERGY called IK ONG KAAR.

Need we say more?

Now it is for an individual to decide whether Sikhi is a dogmatic religion, a belief system or a pragmatic way of life.


Tejwant


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is an essay written by respected SPN forum member Ek Ong Kaar Kaur Khalsa, and sent to me by respected forum member Soul_Jyot earlier today. 


 *The Mystical Process of the Divine as  Described in the Mool Mantra*

_By Ek Ong Kaar Kaur_ 

When talking about Divinity, sometimes we  look outside of ourselves to discuss and define God. The  Creator becomes, through our own conversations, everything a human is  NOT. All-powerful. All-knowing. All-seeing. All-loving. All-kindness. It is as  if we humans have taken certain experiences that give us a sense of comfort,  that give us a sense of security on the earth; and projected their most perfect  and continual expression on a Divine Being who can do and be everything we would  most like to be, but aren’t.

When Guru Nanak talks about Divinity, his language, his  perception, his vision is so all encompassing that Divinity intermingles with  and provides the foundation for everything in the Universe. It is the secret  ingredient that gives rise to our human experience. Every single aspect of being  human, whether we ourselves would judge it as “good” or “bad” is embraced as  part of the Divine. It’s a union. A yoga – if you can  forgive the word – between finite perception and Infinite expression. The duty  we have in our human body, Guru Nanak tells us, is to simply allow ourselves to  become aware of this truth, and to live in a state of gratitude for it. That’s  all. 

Guru Nanak gave the Mool Mantra as the essence of the  Sikh teachings. Recently, while meditating on it, it dawned on me how  inter-dependent the phrases of the Mool Mantra really are. For a long time the  Mool Mantra seemed to me a group of adjectives describing the experience of  Divinity. But like a seed that breaks open to create roots – what I saw was that  the Mool Mantra is not just a description. It defines a process through which we  can become aware of the reality of the Divine inside us. Each line describes a  state of consciousness. And understanding that state becomes a pre-requisite to  developing an understandin of the state of  consciousness described in the next line.

*Ek Ong Kaar*

_One Spirit Beyond
Moves within the  Creation-
Coordinating
Consolidating
Continually
Creating_

To keep the Creator separate from the Creation is not the  way of Guru Nanak. To see them in a joyful play, intermingling, evolving,  finding new expressions of Itself – that is his gift to us. “God” is not out  there somewhere – pulling strings or watching in judgment. The Divine dwells  inside every molecule as a Living Force, constantly expressing myriads of forms,  though all forms are ultimately unified in the One.
Most people’s search for Spirit begins in an external way  – and so Guru Nanak gives us at the beginning a compact definition of the Force  that Runs the Entire Universe. It is One – Ek. Is has vibration, sound – Ong –  and from sound, from vibration it express itself in form – Kaar. But the Oneness  and the sound and the form are merged in every moment, in every thing –  continually playing together. A current runs through the entire Creation. And  like children playing with paints, Ek Ong Kaar never creates the same picture  twice.

*Sat Naam*

_And this Spirit
Within me
Is my True  Identity._

If I can accept what Ek Ong Kaar means – then I must also  accept the Presence of the Divine within myself. Perhaps –I do not always see or  feel that Presence. But Guru Nanak tells us – it is that Divine Presence within  us that is our real identity. Our real name. Our real existence. What I see  myself as today, “a 38-year-old woman, Sikh, grew up in South Jersey, loves to  read, likes chocolate, etc.” is a very temporary thing that will change as I  age, or vanish as soon as my breath leaves my body. But beyond these  definitions, these stored memories, opinions and tastes of a lifetime – there is  a Presence, a Life, a Spirit that will keep going. This Presence is part and  parcel of the play of Ek Ong Kaar. And that is my True Identity. Sat Naam.

*Kartaa Purakh*

_It Does All
And Causes All
To be  Done._
It Protects me
Through all incidents
Of Time and  Space.

This line takes a bit of subtlety to understand. Because  in the previous two phrases, Guru Nanak describes first the Power that runs the  entire Universe. Second, he shows that this Force behind all of Creation lives  inside of my own self, as well. And then what he would like us to understand is  that this Power – which flows through all of Creation and flows through me –  Does everything and Protects everything.
This line may be difficult because it is difficult to  believe that the Divine is the Doer. Our mind tells us that, “I am the doer. I  am the one who is acting. I am the creator. I am the manipulator. I am the one  who can move things and create my life as I want to. I am.” The moment the mind  hears that it is NOT the doer, it protests, creates doubts, arguments, becomes  defensive and storms around. The mind can become competitive with Divinity, and  try to prove that it IS the doer, it IS the protector – and nothing is greater  than itself.

We call this ego – and there’s a purpose for it. Because  the intricate truth is that the Divine dwells in you, as well as in everything,  so you are part of that Creative Power, and part of that Protective energy. You  are not the entirety of it. But in your Spirit, you are part of it.

The misunderstanding comes because of the mind. The  purpose of the mind is to serve the soul. It is created to apply its  intelligence to carry out the commands of Spirit. When a human being flows with  the experience of her own Spirit and the mind serving that – then it is easy to  understand Kartaa Purakh. Where the “I” is not experienced as the Doer at all.  Where everything is arranged and taken care of by the hand of the  One.

But when the mind does not know how to listen to or  surrender to our own Inner Divinity, then it follows its own impulses and  desires. And in that experience, nothing ever quite turns out the way it wants.  That builds frustration, anger and fear. The balance of our lives as human  beings rests on this point. If the mind can be trained to serve the Spirit, it  can surrender its finite understanding of life and consciously enjoy the  experience of the One in All. But if it is not trained to serve the Spirit, and  it follows it own thoughts and desires – then that creates a life of passion,  pain and death.

*Nirbhau
Nirvair* 

_It fears nothing
And knows  nothing
Of vengeance 
Or  anger._

When I have seen these truths of Ek Ong Kaar, Sat Naam,  Kartaa Purakh – then how can I ever feel afraid again? How can I ever be angry?  Fear and anger come from ego – from my limited perception needing to protect my  own security and identity. But if the Divine has blessed me to understand this  Force that runs through all, that runs through me and that Does everything –  then whatever I experience is the Divine. So why would I react to what I see  with fear or anger – if it is all part of the One?
Not that we shouldn’t set boundaries or fight injustice.  Guru Gobind Singh  was a master of seeing the Divine on the battlefield, of praying to every aspect  of the Creator while wielding his sword. It’s more about the way in which one  sees life. 

Anger and fear cannot coexist with love. To fight and see the Divine  in the enemy – to know the duty and yet to keep compassion in one’s heart – this  is the way of the Sikh. Where fear and anger are – the Guru’s words are not.  Where the Guru’s words are, fear and anger have no ground in which to grow.  This, to my own mind, is the reason why the Sikhs in history could face such terrible tortures and  horrors and still shine - Because they had cracked this secret of the Mool  Mantra. And the experience of Divinity within themselves and within the entire  creation was so powerful and so great, that even in the worst circumstances,  they could see the Divine in the other person. And so they could go through the  challenge with love instead of fear and vengeance. 

*Akaal Moorat*

_Deathless
It comes into form._

Moving beyond fear and anger, a perception, an awareness  opens up within ourselves. And suddenly we can touch that Deathless Spirit  inside. Our projection as a human begins to channel that Light. And we become  the Image of the Undying while on the earth.

It isn’t a mental trick or a philosophy. An argument or a  policy. It is something that begins to blossom when we move beyond fear and  anger. Because when we begin to live beyond fear and anger, and feel our power  from the deepest, most true, most genuine love inside of ourselves – then the  fact that we are Deathless begins to make itself known to our conscious mind. In  that awareness, we can represent Deathless Divinity in our every day life. Through our  words, through our actions, through our dress, through our every interaction. We  present in form the truth and reality of the Deathless Divine. In time, this  gives rise to living the Rehit. For in the Rehit, Guru Gobind Singh gave the Sikhs a discipline and a  structure to be Akaal Moorat – to be the Image of the Undying, the Deathless in  Form.

*Ajoonee*

_In Itself, It has
Never been born._

Deathless in Form. Never been born. Though the mind has  no capacity to logically map it, our Spirit has always existed and will continue  to exist always. No death. No birth. No beginning. No end. Just one big play,  one continuous learning – shifting from form to form through time and  space.
Feeling the reality of the Deathless Spirit inside, and  understanding that there was never a beginning to us anyway– the mind can  penetrate through the fog of time and surrender its finite ego to something far  bigger.

*Saibhang*

_Flowing through the cycles
Of Birth and  Death,
It Moves
By Its Own
Purity and Projection._

Life needs definition to fulfill itself. And for most of  us – the mind gives us our definition. We are “lawyers,” “engineers,” “lovers,”  “ministers,” “writers,” “rebels,” – words, pictures, images that direct how we  use our breath, our voice, our creativity to form our own lives.

Guru Nanak gives us a different definition. Saibhang.  It’s a definition that applies to the soul, to the spirit. And in that  definition, our own inner purity flows through time and space, calling one  experience after another forward until we can consciously merge back in Union  with Ek Ong Kaar. With the Source. With the One. Completion. 

This definition applies once we understand that we are  Deathless in Form, Never Been Born. In that vastness of Identity – Saibhang  becomes a guideline for how to approach life, how to engage the very tiny bit of  time that we have on the earth – in this body, in this experience. Rather than  looking to create a finite identity and security for ourselves, Saibhang asks us  to see our life in the context of a much larger journey. And to keep flowing  forward, to complete who we are, so that the mind can consciously merge into the  Limitless of Self and allow that inner Divinity to complete the journey.  

*Gur Prasaad*

_This understanding
Shall come to you
As a sweet  blessing,
As a gift,
Through the Guru._

We need a teacher. We need a guide. Only an idiot  believes that his or her mind can figure everything out on its own. We needed  someone to teach us how to tie our shoes, how to dress ourselves. Then older -  how to count, how to write letters. And yet this most sublime and important  lesson of all – the lesson of what a human being is, of the purpose of the human  life – we can sometimes so arrogantly assume that we need no teacher for that at  all.

It is the proof of God in a world that questions the  existence of the Divine that so many teachers have come to give us a path home.  For the Sikh, that Teacher is the Shabad, the  Divinely-given Word of the Guru. And by meditating on that Sound Current of the  Shabad, It trains the mind into the reality of all that the Mool Mantra has  described. So we seek that blessing, that gift that comes through the Guru. For  just as we could never teach ourselves how to tie our own shoes, so too – the  journey to merge into Divinity needs an example to follow, needs guidelines,  principles, and a Voice that can remind us of the truth when we wander off the  path.

*Jap*

_In every moment
Continue
In Its  Continual
Remembrance._

There is only one command in all of the Sri Guru Granth  Sahib. There are many many suggestions, but just one order to obey. Jap. Repeat.  Continue to meditate on this. Over and over and over again. With love in your  heart. Surrender. And remember.
As someone who does marketing, I know that the law of  marketing is repetition. It doesn’t matter how fancy the ad, how large or  expensive. Repetition is the key for someone to remember your message. To be  able to identify your product. The market needs to see the ad over and over and  over again – to remember.

Guru Nanak understood this basic psychology of the human  being. And so he gives this command in the Mool Mantra. Repeat. Remember.  Meditate upon it over and over and over and over again – so that you can  identify it. So that you can learn the truth of it, and see it for yourself.  Ultimately, the Guru can only point us in a good direction. It is up to us to do  the work. And for the Sikh, Jap is the work.

*Aad Sach
Jugaad Sach
Hai Bhee Sach
Naanak  Hosee Bhee Sach*

_From the start
This Truth was True._
All through Time and Space
Is True.
Even now,
This Truth is True.
Nanak says,
Ever shall be True.

The seal of the Mool Mantra is the declaration by Guru  Nanak that what has been described in the previous lines – about the nature of  the Divine, about that Divine identity within us, about the process to become  awake to that reality, about the need for the Guru, and the order to just keep  repeating – all of this is True no matter what age, no matter what time and  space. The Mool Mantra gives the essence of reality from before the Big Bang to  the end of the physical  Universe as we know it and beyond.

For us, as humans, to anchor ourselves to this knowledge  can give us a deep sense of security. This seal exists to remove doubt, to  create trust and faith. So that, by committing ourselves to the message of the  Mool Mantra and realizing its truths, we have an opportunity to find the Divine  within no matter what circumstance of life we have been born into.

Writing and creating dialogue about Divinity is so  important. Since humans have existed – recorded history, myth and even before  that – the way we discuss Divinity defines the purpose of human life. In a world  that has gone mad through so many words, so many images, so much communication  that confuses and competes – the Mool Mantra gives us a solid identity. It roots  us in a reality so powerful and profound that our lives can be victories of joy,  love and compassion in even the most difficult of  times.

I will try to find the link to the original and provide the source.


----------



## pk70 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Author of this article has obliviously weaved her own ideas from the words used by Guru ji to express the inexpressible 
*
_Ek Ong Kaar Kaur_

*Ek Ong Kaar*

_One Spirit Beyond
Moves within the Creation-
Coordinating
Consolidating
Continually
Creating_

To keep the Creator separate from the Creation is not the way of Guru Nanak. To see them in a joyful play, intermingling, evolving, finding new expressions of Itself – that is his gift to us.
*Why this word creating is here? Guru ji addresses “creating concept” through the word “Karta purakh”.  It is called assumed interpreting!*

 “God” is not out there somewhere – pulling strings or watching in 
judgment
* Of course He is within manifested; however, being immaculate and infinite He is separate too from His creation that is why it is said by Guru that He watches all His creation as per His Ordinance. If those views of Ek onk kar Kaur ji’s are right, why Guru ji says this?*
*ਜਿਨਿ ਉਪਾਈ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਵਾਈ ਬੈਠਾ**ਵੇਖੈ**ਵਖਿ ਇਕੇਲਾ **॥**(SGGS 723)
**Jin upā▫ī rang ravā▫ī bai**ṯẖ**ā vek**ẖ**ai vak**ẖ** ikelā.
**The One who created, and attached the mortals to pleasures, sits alone, and watches this.
**ਮਃ **1*

*Sat Naam*
_And this Spirit
Within meown
Is my True Identity._

If I can accept what Ek Ong Kaar means – then I must also accept the Presence of the Divine within myself. Perhaps –I do not always see or feel that Presence. But Guru Nanak tells us – it is that Divine Presence within us that is our real identity. Our real name. Our real existence. What I see myself as today, “a 38-year-old woman, Sikh, grew up in South Jersey, loves to read, likes chocolate, etc.” is a very temporary thing that will change as I age, or vanish as soon as my breath leaves my body. But beyond these definitions, these stored memories, opinions and tastes of a lifetime – there is a Presence, a Life, a Spirit that will keep going. This Presence is part and parcel of the play of Ek Ong Kaar. And that is my True Identity. Sat Naam.

*Satt= means that which exists, “Naam” is used in Gurbani as Lord attributed with many given names.  Here Guru ji gives stress on His true existence, not about others or my existence, our existence is temporary, it is called mixing oranges with the apples*

*Kartaa Purakh*

_It Does All
And Causes All
To be Done._
It Protects me
Through all incidents
Of Time and Space.

This line takes a bit of subtlety to understand. Because in the previous two phrases, Guru Nanak describes first the Power that runs the entire Universe. Second, he shows that this Force behind all of Creation lives inside of my own self, as well. And then what he would like us to understand is that this Power – which flows through all of Creation and flows through me – Does everything and Protects everything.
*Here His actions are not limited to protection; the game of Lord also includes destruction. Author is not only playing with words but also distorting them to feed her assumptions*
This line may be difficult because it is difficult to believe that the Divine is the Doer. Our mind tells us that, “I am the doer. I am the one who is acting. I am the creator. I am the manipulator. I am the one who can move things and create my life as I want to. I am.” The moment the mind hears that it is NOT the doer, it protests, creates doubts, arguments, becomes defensive and storms around. The mind can become competitive with Divinity, and try to prove that it IS the doer, it IS the protector – and nothing is greater than itself.
*Accepting Him as a doer (if really one does so as Guru ji stresses on “ Manneeai”(believing truly), it stops illusions of self’ being  doer. So Karta word (as creator and destroyer) assembles a complete power Lord has. It also indicates His being active and aware.*

*Nirbhau
Nirvair*

_It fears nothing
And knows nothing
Of vengeance 
Or anger._

Anger and fear cannot coexist with love. To fight and see the Divine in the enemy – to know the duty and yet to keep compassion in one’s heart – this is the way of the Sikh. Where fear and anger are – the Guru’s words are not. Where the Guru’s words are, fear and anger have no ground in which to grow. This, to my own mind, is the reason why the Sikhs in history could face such terrible tortures and horrors and still shine - Because they had cracked this secret of the Mool Mantra. And the experience of Divinity within themselves and within the entire creation was so powerful and so great, that even in the worst circumstances, they could see the Divine in the other person. And so they could go through the challenge with love instead of fear and vengeance. 
*These are virtuous qualities of the Lord; Guru ji is refuting those who think the Lord takes sides” because He doesn’t. Why He would play such games? He has no fear of any one because He is the Master Creator; He bears no animosity because all is His creation. Who contemplate on HIM acquire these virtuous qualities of the Lord eventually*. *Guru Gobind Singh ji not only enabled the Sikhs to understand His Ordinance and to live accordingly through Gurbani in all circumstances but also he prepared them militarily through regular exercises, just by cracking Mool Mantra, warriors were not created
*

*Akaal Moorat*

_Deathless
It comes into form._
*This is total distortion of the word” Akaal Murat” because if Authors’ interpretation is accepted, what we will do with the next word” ajooni” so the interpretation “Deathless and it comes into form” is total violation of Guru Message. By the way who permeates in all, why He needs to come into any particular form? His form is beyond death period.*


*Ajoonee*

_In Itself, It has
Never been born._
*This interpretation of Ek Ong Kar Kaur, contradicts with her interpretation of” it comes into form” Obviously mind is jumping to its own conclusions without understanding the application of the word used here.* *This only happens when people give more importance to their own thought instead of conveying only Guru Message
*
Deathless in Form. Never been born. Though the mind has no capacity to logically map it, our Spirit has always existed and will continue to exist always. No death. No birth. No beginning. No end. Just one big play, one continuous learning – shifting from form to form through time and space.
*Here Author is talking like Tao kind continuity or Buddhism’s perception of soul. Taking form is also means taking birth too in different ways if it is used in context of beings( unlike planets that come into different forms by striking with each other etc) I wish Ek Ong Kar Kaur, stressed  here  only on His being beyond birth instead of bringing other stuff into it.*
 

*Saibhang*

_Flowing through the cycles
Of Birth and Death,
It Moves
By Its Own
Purity and Projection._

Life needs definition to fulfill itself. And for most of us – the mind gives us our definition. We are “lawyers,” “engineers,” “lovers,” “ministers,” “writers,” “rebels,” – words, pictures, images that direct how we use our breath, our voice, our creativity to form our own lives.

Guru Nanak gives us a different definition. Saibhang. It’s a definition that applies to the soul, to the spirit.

*No HE doesn’t. It is stressed in Gurbani, the Lord doesn’t go through cycle of birth and death, why own ideas are cooked by distorting the word”saibhang”?I wonder ! Guru ji answers an implied question,” if He is beyond birth and death, how is he in existence then?”, as already it is stressed through” SATNAAM, HE does exist in reality. Answer comes “He is from Himself; there is no other help in His being”. Further Guru ji states, He spreads Himself”*
*ਕੀਤਾ ਪਸਾਉ ਏਕੋਕਵਾਉ॥*
Kīṯā pasā▫o eko kavā▫o.
*With One Word Thou didst affect the world's expansion*

*I have read first time so disturbing interpretation of “Moolmantra**”*


*
*


----------



## BhagatSingh (Oct 3, 2009)

> Satnaam- One Source-, which is not a deity, but ‘Objective Reality’


???


----------



## BhagatSingh (Oct 3, 2009)

> aad sach jugaad sach.
> hai bhee sach naanak hosee bhee sach. ||1||
> 
> The first Pauri of Japji says it all. It shows us that Truth is absolute but there is No absolute Truth because Truth is still unfolding itself in the nature where Planets, Stars, Galaxies, Milkyways are being formed and some are sucked by the black hole. All this is due to THE CREATIVE ENERGY called IK ONG KAAR.




um.... 
Then what is this?


ਆਦਿ ਸਚੁ ਜੁਗਾਦਿ ਸਚੁ ॥ 
आदि सचु जुगादि सचु ॥ 
Āḏ sacẖ jugāḏ sacẖ. 
True In The Primal Beginning. True Throughout The Ages. 

ਹੈ ਭੀ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਹੋਸੀ ਭੀ ਸਚੁ ॥੧॥ 
है भी सचु नानक होसी भी सचु ॥१॥ 
Hai bẖī sacẖ Nānak hosī bẖī sacẖ. ||1|| 
True Here And Now. O Nanak, Forever And Ever True. ||1|| 




> Need we say more?


Yes please


----------



## sunmukh (Nov 14, 2010)

Ek OnKaar Sat Naam

Mool refers to “origin” or “root”. Mantars are short passages, recited many times over to reinforce belief.
As far as I understand, the mool mantar (sometimes referred to as “manglacharan”) is a reference to the spirit of mankind. (Not many others share this belief)
God (or the Creator, Akaal Purakh) has no origin, so can have no “mool”. Man has origins in the spirit of the Creator and the purpose of the mantar is to reinforce the conviction of the person who recites it, in that origin. It is to unify and remove dualistic thoughts, ie to  remove any doubts of origin and ultimate destination.

Hence the Mool Mantar is understood by me as follows:




> There is only one creator.  (Ek OnKaar)
> 
> The creator’s spirit is a reality that subsists in all creation.  ( Sat Naam)
> 
> ...



Sat Sri Akal


----------



## sunmukh (Nov 14, 2010)

Ek OnKaar Sat Naam

The slok to the Mool Mantar, preceding Pauri 1 of Japji Sahib, is:



> ਆਿਦ ਸਚ ੁ ਜੁਗਾਿਦ ਸਚ ੁ ॥​
> aad sach jugaad sach.​
> ਹੈ ਭੀ ਸਚ ੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਹੋਸੀ ਭੀ ਸਚ ੁ ॥੧॥​
> hai bhee sach naanak hosee bhee sach. ||1||​


 
As a slok to the Mool Mantar, I would interpret is as follows having first put faith in the fact that the root source of ones spirit, is that of the Creator:​ 


> It has always been in existence, is so, and always will be.​


----------

